# Meet up?



## Krazoa (May 5, 2009)

I was curious about where all the furry's are hiding out

Then i thought since i dont know many, that it would be nice that there would be a meet up. Just so that i can make more friends and learn more about furrys

Of course you need to know the area ^^

Somewhere in England - west yorkshire

Before i get into the details I wanna see if anyone is interested

If you are interested message me =3 we'll all group together ^^ don't worry I don't bite


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 5, 2009)

I just moved to Wales from Cambridge, damnit.

I am still interested. Depends _where_ though, brah.


----------



## Shino (May 5, 2009)

So you're proposing a private FurMeet. That's great, but you might want to nail down a location first.
As for England, though, that's WAY out of my travel area. I can't swim across the atlantic ocean. (<-- easter egg reference)


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

I would love to go but I'm just a tad too far out of your general area. lol


----------



## Madness (May 6, 2009)

Well if your planning to meet up someone roughly near me. I wouldnt mind tagging along.


----------



## matt561 (May 6, 2009)

Same here all depends on where it is


----------



## MattyK (May 6, 2009)

Depends, otherwise as a Newb to the Fandom, I'm up for it.
I live over in Gloucester, and while have restricted car travel due to the Recession, wouldn't mind a day out if your in my Local. (Within 200 Miles ;3)


----------



## Krazoa (May 6, 2009)

Well what type of places can you guys get to? Then i think it would be best that we meet in a place where it is easiest for everyone


----------



## Madness (May 6, 2009)

Distance isnt normally much of an issue to me since i travel alot. But anything around the London area would be pretty convenient for me.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (May 6, 2009)

I can only do Liverpool sorry

but If you do a meet in Liverpool ... there is a few places that we could visit, a milkshake bar, Liverpool One etc etc ^^


----------



## Krazoa (May 6, 2009)

Anywhere in West Yorkshire, can anyone get to anywhere there?


----------



## Madness (May 6, 2009)

I could make it in theory. But i would need a lot of notice in advance to sort out travel etc.


----------



## ~secret~ (May 6, 2009)

I'd be up for it, moving to England in September for uni. Travel isn't a problem, honestly the more I get to travel the better.

Oh yeah, what do we do at these FurMeets?:shock:


----------



## MattyK (May 7, 2009)

London?
Who knows, we could always meet up somewhere in the Midlands, like Bristol.
Would solve alot of issues of having to Travel North.


----------



## matt561 (May 7, 2009)

What about..... We vote in a separate thread????

also yes what would we do?


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (May 7, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention, google UKFurs ... you can do meet up with other furs and stuff


----------



## Krazoa (May 7, 2009)

â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention, google UKFurs ... you can do meet up with other furs and stuff



Thanks for the tip i might do that


----------



## *Saiya* (Feb 15, 2010)

Krazoa said:


> I was curious about where all the furry's are hiding out
> 
> Then i thought since i dont know many, that it would be nice that there would be a meet up. Just so that i can make more friends and learn more about furrys
> 
> ...



Hey. I live in north yorkshire (in york) and just to let ya know there is supposedly a fur meet in york on feb 27th.


----------

